# Spiced Rice Pilaf...Low Fat + Exchange



## Filus59602 (Jul 11, 2002)

SPICED RICE PILAF 
Source: "Light and Easy Diabetes Cuisine" by Betty Marks 

Serves: 6 

INGREDIENTS 

- 1 cup brown Basmati rice 
- 1 tablespoon vegetable oil 
- 1 small onion, chopped 
- 1 garlic clove, minced 
- 4 whole cloves 
- 1/8 teaspoon salt 
- 2 cups chicken broth 
- 1 cinnamon stick 
- 1 teaspoon vegetable oil 
- 1 tablespoon raisins 
- 1 tablespoon blanched slivered almonds or pine nuts 

DIRECTIONS 

Soak rice 2 hours to shorten cooking time. Rinse and drain. 
In a large non-stick saucepan, heat 1 tablespoon oil and 
saute onion and garlic until tender, 2 to 3 minutes. Add 
cloves and cook 1 minute. Add rice and stir to coat. Add 
salt, broth and the cinnamon stick. Bring to boil. Cover, 
reduce heat and simmer 20 to 25 minutes, until liquid is 
absorbed. Discard cinnamon stick. Heat 1 teaspoon oil; add 
raisins and almonds and warm. Mix with rice and serve. 

Nutritional Information Per Serving: Calories: 176, Cholesterol: 0 mg, Carbohydrate: 31 g, Protein: 3 g, Sodium: 41 mg, Fat: 5 g ++++ Diabetic Exchanges: 2 Starch/Bread, 1 Fat 


:p


----------

